# Zoloft and Valerian?



## JordanTokyo (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello all,

I am new here.

I take 150 mg of zoloft a day.
I took a low dose of valerian for the first time just now..100 mg.
Is this safe?? I have scoured the internet and I haven't been able to find anything conclusive one way or the other.

Thank you!


----------



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

its probably safe as ive taken this combo too and am still alive but im not sure as i had weak valerian tea. 


on a side note how long did it take you to feel better cuz 150 mg isnt working for me


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Shouldn't do anything. Valerian affects GABA and is an inverse agonist for adenosine A1 receptor sites. Random fact caffiene is an adenosine antagonist so valerian root does the opposite of caffiene. Zoloft works on serotonin and might have some impact on dopamine but that source was unclear. Either way it should not really interact at all with valerian root. Since both can have calming effects you may of course stack the reaction so it's stronger but they do it by different actions so an overdose or side effects from interaction should not be a concern.

I take valerian root (800mg) with all sorts of meds just not SSRI's because I have bad reactions to most things that increase serotonin and especially reuptake inhibitors.

I did just find a few things on SSRI's or any antidepressant plus valerian being dangerous however it's talking about values in the range of 20times the recommended dose or mixing multiple high dose herbals with prescription meds.


----------

